# Bontrager Single Speed 650b Conversion



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

My Bontrager Single Speed hasn't been getting much love the last few years since I started riding 29er's. So I thought I'd up size the Bonti's wheels and see if that got it some more attention. Chainstay clearance wasn't an issue, but the brake noddle is pretty close. As long as I stay out of the mud, I think it will be fine.

As you can see from the photos, Mother Nature isn't helping me out in the trail conditions department. So I haven't got any real trail miles yet. But the initial ride around town miles are favorable. Maybe the Bonti will get more love in 2008. :thumbsup: 

jw


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

*Proper!*

I dig it! It seems fitting that what was once my personal bike should end up with 650B tires on it!

Remember, if you ever decide to sell this thing, i get fist dibs! :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Sweet work!


----------



## mojo722 (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks like you had to put the rear wheel pretty far back in the dropouts to get the tire to clear the stays. I wonder if the 650b wheel would fit in a race-lite SS conversion?


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

mojo722 said:


> Looks like you had to put the rear wheel pretty far back in the dropouts to get the tire to clear the stays. I wonder if the 650b wheel would fit in a race-lite SS conversion?


The Race Lite will have more clearance (about 3-4mm) because the chainstays are smaller in diameter. This means you'd be able to keep the wheel positioned more forward in the drop outs.

However, the canti-boss placement is probably the biggest factor, not cs / tire clearance.


----------



## mojo722 (Feb 17, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> The Race Lite will have more clearance (about 3-4mm) because the chainstays are smaller in diameter. This means you'd be able to keep the wheel positioned more forward in the drop outs.
> 
> However, the canti-boss placement is probably the biggest factor, not cs / tire clearance.


My race-lite is the geared version with the vertical drop outs so there is no room for repositioning. I would be very interested to know if the 650b would fit. If so, I would seriously consider upgrading.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

The wheel on mine is near the end of the horizontal adjustment and the brakes just barely reach. Don't think it would work on vertical dropout Bontrager. You could always try and run it as a fixed gear (using the magic ratio of course). 

jw



mojo722 said:


> My race-lite is the geared version with the vertical drop outs so there is no room for repositioning. I would be very interested to know if the 650b would fit. If so, I would seriously consider upgrading.


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

mojo722 said:


> My race-lite is the geared version with the vertical drop outs so there is no room for repositioning. I would be very interested to know if the 650b would fit. If so, I would seriously consider upgrading.


It would be close, but there is no way to tell for certain without trying it. But, regardless of tire clearance, the brake pads probably could not likely be adjusted far enough up the arm to reach the rim...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

huh. That's pretty sweet. Plus is just looks damned good.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> ...the brake pads probably could not likely be adjusted far enough up the arm to reach the rim...


You could run Paul Motolite brakes and probably get enough vertical adjustment to get the pads in the right place.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Very cool! Have you tried running the thin spacer on the inside of the brake arm?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> Remember, if you ever decide to sell this thing, i get fist dibs! :thumbsup:


grrrrrrrrr


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Very cool!! Give us a trail report once you get in a aride or two. I'm curious how it does. I have an extra Bontry frame, and this might be a good way to use it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I have an extra Bontry frame, and this might be a good way to use it.


you're trying to send me into an apoplectic fit, aren't you


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

hollister said:


> you're trying to send me into an apoplectic fit, aren't you


It's not one of the ones that you want.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice pics.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Those would help with pad adjustment, but not the cable/noddle interference issue. Infact, those make the interference issue worse because the noddle "link" is so large. I know because that's what was on the bike to begin with and the tire hit.

jw



el-cid said:


> You could run Paul Motolite brakes and probably get enough vertical adjustment to get the pads in the right place.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep, it rotated the pads in and down enough that I couldn't get proper pad/rim contact.

jw



ssmike said:


> Very cool! Have you tried running the thin spacer on the inside of the brake arm?


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

GrumpyOne said:


> Those would help with pad adjustment, but not the cable/noddle interference issue. Infact, those make the interference issue worse because the noddle "link" is so large. I know because that's what was on the bike to begin with and the tire hit.
> 
> jw


I haven't run canti brakes in years... but these were always my favorite because they were so versatile and did not require a noodle. :thumbsup:

Not sure if they would help in this case though....


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

so i realize the horizontal drops help w/ the wheel fit, but how did the brakes line up so well?

i was contemplating trying this too, but figured the rear canti mounts would stop me even if the wheel/tire did fit...


edit: PS is that a pace carbon up front?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> I haven't run canti brakes in years... but these were always my favorite because they were so versatile and did not require a noodle. :thumbsup:
> 
> Not sure if they would help in this case though....


i always wanted those brakes for the same reasons.. then i read they were not as powerfull or was it modulation? since my v brakes were working (still are) i gave up on the idea.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

colker1 said:


> i always wanted those brakes for the same reasons.. then i read they were not as powerfull or was it modulation?


yep i looked at those too, but the reviews on MTBR were pretty disappointing...


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

re: Brakes - Horizontal drops help with brake alignment as well. With the wheel all the back and the brake pads at the very very top of their adjustment, the pads just reach the rim. On a Bonti with standard vertical drops, I'm not sure the brakes would reach. Of course if anyone feels like sending me their Race Lite, I'd be happy to check it for them. 

Yes, it's a 420mm 1" Pace RC31 on the front. Probably the last 1" Pace that will ever be made. I got it just as the DT Swiss buyout was happening earlier this year and I've heard that they don't plan on offering the 420mm fork or 1" steerer option any more.

jw



gotdirt said:


> so i realize the horizontal drops help w/ the wheel fit, but how did the brakes line up so well?
> 
> i was contemplating trying this too, but figured the rear canti mounts would stop me even if the wheel/tire did fit...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Grumpy, what rim did you use? How about the complete wheel build spec? 
Very cool bike!
T.I.A.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

:incazzato::madman::incazzato::madman:

thats not fair, it was MY idea 

ze
flo


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Velocity Synergy rims with black Surly 1x1 disk hubs. The disc hubs will allow me to try them on other bikes in the stable as well. It's a basic build as I didn't want to very spend much just to try 650b.

If I end up liking 650b on the Bontrager, I'll build up a set of wheels for it with some King Single Speed hubs from it's original wheelset.



Cracked Headtube said:


> Grumpy, what rim did you use? How about the complete wheel build spec?
> Very cool bike!
> T.I.A.


 - What was your idea and why is it not fair?

jw



floibex said:


> thats not fair, it was MY idea
> 
> flo


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

GrumpyOne said:


> ...
> 
> - What was your idea and why is it not fair?
> 
> jw


... that you showed the first fullfull large bontrager factory singlespeed 650b conversion with a pace rc31 420mm  
exactly my plan  race lite, pace fork, pauls bmx vbrake, everything is in the basement exept tires 'n rims ...

it looks so good, and makes me so envy :thumbsup:

ciao
flo


----------



## ericxg (Jul 26, 2009)

jw - if you're still around - are you still riding the Bontrager with the 650b setup? How is it? Did it improve the ride? Does it handle weird? Would you recommend doing this? etc? Anyone else out there put a set of 650bs on an old Bonty?

I'll be rebuilding mine this winter and I'm considering trying this.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

im wondering what fork that is , is that the oldschool gary fisher fork?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn fine bike.You can file the slots in v brakes so you can have a little more height adjustment and some v brakes actually have longer slots.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> im wondering what fork that is , is that the oldschool gary fisher fork?


Pace. British and not usually available in the US.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

mojo722 said:


> My race-lite is the geared version with the vertical drop outs so there is no room for repositioning. I would be very interested to know if the 650b would fit.  If so, I would seriously consider upgrading.


 I know this is an old thread but you might try using an Eno hub. You could set it any where between 6 and 9 o'Clock and gain some room...


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Still around and still riding it in this configuration. It's not weird at all, just different. All my main rides now a days are 29ers and the 650b wheels made it ride more like they do. It still accelerates and handles well but it seems to roll over stuff a lot better. Don't know that 650b wheels would work on a standard Bontrager frame, but it works well in this situation.

Please let us know if you try it and what you find.

jw

P.S. - Still waiting for hollister to build his factory single speed up. Maybe someday.



ericxg said:


> jw - if you're still around - are you still riding the Bontrager with the 650b setup? How is it? Did it improve the ride? Does it handle weird? Would you recommend doing this? etc? Anyone else out there put a set of 650bs on an old Bonty?
> 
> I'll be rebuilding mine this winter and I'm considering trying this.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Ummmm, I posted that info already (Post #23, dated 12-21-2007).

As Boy named SSue said - It's a Pace RC31. Sadly no longer made.

jw



nuck_chorris said:


> im wondering what fork that is , is that the oldschool gary fisher fork?


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

FWIW, I have a 92 Race w/the older semi horizontal drops and this config doesn't fit. With the wheel slid all the way to the back of the d/o the 2.3 Neo's hit the cs's and the vbrake pads don't reach the rim sidewalls :madman: . A 2.0 Quasi may clear the cs but that doesn't solve the brake issue. I don't have any of those Paul brakes but I think that little "noodle holder thingie" would be way too close to the tire for my comfort level.

Nutz


----------



## ericxg (Jul 26, 2009)

Just put a 650b wheel with Quasi-Moto in the old frame and it fits with room to spare. Don't know about a 2.3, but it looks like I could go a bit larger than the Quasi. I do have the horizontal dropouts, and the XL frame size is probably helping as well.

I have some secondhand Tektros that look like they will work also.

I'm going to give it a try...


----------

